# Have you taken your pill today



## k9kiwi (Feb 17, 2008)

After a mongrel weekend of call outs for the Fire Brigade I needed one of these.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 17, 2008)

I'll have a "few" boxes please... Btw, are those best taken with some kind of alcohol to increase the effect??


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 17, 2008)

It says one of the side affect is that your repeat yourself. I also heard that if you take one that you will repeat yourself. Those pills are fine as long as you can control repeating yourself.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 17, 2008)

I'll have a "few" boxes please... Btw, are those best taken with some kind of alcohol to increase the effect??


----------



## Njaco (Feb 17, 2008)

.


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 18, 2008)

God i need some of them wonder if longs drugs has em?


----------



## Erich (Feb 18, 2008)

puke, go ride a bike guys ............naked and without a saddle


----------



## Njaco (Feb 18, 2008)

onions in the breeeeze!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (May 15, 2018)

Njaco said:


> onions in the breeeeze!


 Or, to quote Jack Nicholson in "Terms of Endearment"-- Wind in the hair, lead in the pencil. Every time I see that great movie, I want to own a Corvette and bang Shirley McLaine, after a few shots of Wild Turkey of course--

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 16, 2018)

In addition to Fukitol, I've started taking Damitol as well. Doesn't seem to be helping though!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (May 16, 2018)

Bucksnort101 said:


> In addition to Fukitol, I've started taking Damitol as well. Doesn't seem to be helping though!


I often take a Screwitol after a bad round of golf, washed down with a double Vodka on the rocks--helps..

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 17, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2018)




----------



## Njaco (May 17, 2018)

Damn, where did all this dust come from? Old threads revived after 10 years!!!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 17, 2018)

Njaco said:


> Damn, where did all this dust come from? Old threads revived after 10 years!!!!


Seems like a trend lately


----------



## herman1rg (May 18, 2018)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (May 18, 2018)

Njaco said:


> Damn, where did all this dust come from? Old threads revived after 10 years!!!!


That's for all the whiners who say that the forum was better in the early days


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2018)

It's time...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (May 19, 2018)

This is your last chance. After this, there is no turning back. You take the blue pill—the story ends, you wake up in your bed and believe whatever you want to believe. You take the _red_ pill—you stay in Wonderland, and I show you how deep the rabbit hole goes. Remember: all I'm offering is the truth. Nothing more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (May 19, 2018)

herman1rg said:


> This is your last chance. After this, there is no turning back. You take the blue pill—the story ends, you wake up in your bed and believe whatever you want to believe. You take the _red_ pill—you stay in Wonderland, and I show you how deep the rabbit hole goes. Remember: all I'm offering is the truth. Nothing more.
> View attachment 493973


"And the pills that Mommy gives you don't do anything at all."--

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (May 28, 2018)

SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! THERE ARE OTHER THREADS LURKING OUT THERE WAITING TO RETURN.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

